# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  VIDEO Dr. Lindsey MFUE repair female eyebrow scar

## Dr. Lindsey

This lady had an injury repaired by a plastic surgeon.  He did a fine job, but the atrophic, shiny, depigmented, and hairless patch of her right eyebrow causes her frustration and concern, as make gets washed off in the pool, and with normal activities.  We did a small case 2 weeks ago, and HOPEFULLY she'll return for followup throughout the next 12 months or so.



Eyebrow transplantation is not perfect.  First off, the eyebrow hairs naturally are little 1 cm long tear drop shaped segments of fine hair...and the hair elsewhere on the body, is longer and cylindrical.  Next, because other hairs grow for months....eyebrow hair transplanted requires frequent grooming.  Thirdly, eyebrow hairs are very flat with respect to the skin, unlike hair on the top of the head.  Lastly, most of these patients need a good case and then a little touch up in a year or so.  

I suspect its due to the very flat angle in which the eyebrow hairs need to be placed and we're essentially using the weakest and skinniest hairs (to match the existing hairs) and the survival rate just isn't as high.



I hope this video sheds some insight on how we do these challenging cases and hopefully I'll update her progress as she grows in.



The video is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T50t2Wa0YL4



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

